# Turning neck with recurve feels like too much effort...



## Jewish Marksman (Jun 20, 2011)

I recently started archery with an olympic style recurve. I'm right handed and right-eye dominant. When closing or covering my non-dominant left eye, in full draw I feel like I really have to strain a little to turn my head hard to the left in order to get my right eye into the sight window and see the sight. 

Is this just something I need to get used to over time, or do I have an obvious form flaw?


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

if you not having eye problems, you get a better field of vision, with both open.....no need to close the left eye, or move the head.....


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello JM

You need to be real careful with that - if you can feel pain/strain at the back of your neck you could do damage. Also watch your not leaning your head over to the left as well - try to make sure you keep it "straight" - as that will add to the problem. What kind of stance do you use? One thing you could try is to open your stance some, you may find that then you start by getting your head in a comfortable position, then you rotate your body to bring your shoulders into line. The movement is in a different place and might not put the strain onto your neck.

Best bet though, get a good coach to look at your form if you can find one...


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

If you can post pictures it would be helpful.

TAO


----------

